# Munroe Falls, OH - WTB Boss 6"6” utv v plow Ohio



## MattsMowingOH4 (Aug 17, 2011)

Like the title says I am looking to pick up a Boss utv 6”6” v plow. Hopefully looking for one in Ohio but willing to travel. I have cash in hand!


----------

